# Schwinn 1933  B10e Info Please



## socalschwinn (Oct 28, 2011)

Recently inherited this Schwinn B10e.  What I know about it is that the rear fender is off a female B10e (has skirt guard holes in fender).  The tires have been changed, although I do have the originals but they are not in working order (cracks in sidewall).  I have been told that this bike is otherwise original. Any info on this year Schwinn would be appreciated. The bike is for sale but I've been told such a wide range of what it's worth is that I don't know who to believe.

Thanks,
Ron (socalschwinn)


----------



## panther boy (Oct 29, 2011)

*B-10e*

hi Ron,
I just got a chance to look through my Schwinn Catalogs and I suspect your B-10 has the wrong fenders, even for a girl's bike of that era(B-2, which had stainless fenders; and the B-3, which had painted fenders.). the rear fender is way too long--and the front fender has the flare on the bottom. Only one model of the B-10, the 1935 B-10EC had a flared front fender, and it was painted to match the frame. I hope this helps.
tom


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 29, 2011)

I have not seen an example with an Excelsior labeled frame and an Electric badge...


----------



## socalschwinn (Oct 29, 2011)

@pantherboy  yes, def appreciate your input. trying to uncover the mystery of this bike! so, at least i have the right year, 1933?

@talewinds  curious mix of emblems huh? so, you've seen these bikes with matching emblems? ie.  either both excelsior or both electric?

any help in determining a price tag for this bike is greatly appreciated!


----------



## panther boy (Oct 29, 2011)

*B-10*

As far as I can tell, the fenders are the only way to definitively narrow down the exact year. From every picture I've seen of the B-10, the fenders do not appear to be Schwinn. Perhaps they are Elgin, or Hawthorne., but the front never had an upturned rear, and the rear is way too long. Thw Rear fender is short so that the stand is parallel with the ground when tucked away.
  I don't think there is a way to tell anything form the serial number, but why don't you post it and maybe one of our historian types can help. I just sold one missing a number of parts, but we could compare the numbers and see what could be found from that.??


----------



## panther boy (Oct 29, 2011)

*B-10e*

As far as I can tell, the fenders are the only way to definitively narrow down the exact year. From every picture I've seen of the B-10, the fenders do not appear to be Schwinn. Perhaps they are Elgin, or Hawthorne., but the front never had an upturned rear, and the rear is way too long. Thw Rear fender is short so that the stand is parallel with the ground when tucked away.
  I don't think there is a way to tell anything form the serial number, but why don't you post it and maybe one of our historian types can help. I just sold one missing a number of parts, but we could compare the numbers and see what could be found from that.??


----------



## snickle (Oct 29, 2011)

The trindley catalog shows different variations of front fenders but not sure about the badges

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/index.html

For example, most of the 33 models have a non-flared front fender whereas the one hanging on the bicycle shop wall has a flared fender.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2011)

panther boy said:


> As far as I can tell, the fenders are the only way to definitively narrow down the exact year. From every picture I've seen of the B-10, the fenders do not appear to be Schwinn. Perhaps they are Elgin, or Hawthorne., but the front never had an upturned rear, and the rear is way too long. Thw Rear fender is short so that the stand is parallel with the ground when tucked away.
> I don't think there is a way to tell anything form the serial number, but why don't you post it and maybe one of our historian types can help. I just sold one missing a number of parts, but we could compare the numbers and see what could be found from that.??




Mine had a 4-digit no. begining with a K, so mine is a 1936..... bri.


----------



## socalschwinn (Oct 29, 2011)

panther boy said:


> I don't think there is a way to tell anything form the serial number, but why don't you post it and maybe one of our historian types can help. I just sold one missing a number of parts, but we could compare the numbers and see what could be found from that.??




Thanks. Number is: 46925


----------



## bricycle (Oct 29, 2011)

socalschwinn said:


> Thanks. Number is: 46925




No Letter prefix?? My chart has 5-digit w/prefix for 1936 & '37.....


----------



## socalschwinn (Oct 30, 2011)

No visible letter.  Only the 5 numerals.  They are stamped into the frame (underneath crank housing).  I should take a photo...


----------



## REC (Oct 30, 2011)

I have a '33 that has the 5 digit serial number, I also have a '34 that has a 6 digit number, neither of the two have letters as a prefix. 

Nice looking bike, but I agree on the fender situation, the stands on both of mine are parallel to the ground when riding.

REC


----------



## socalschwinn (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for that info. So.. maybe I at least have the year right,.  Even with the fender prob,  I need to put a price tag on this bike.  Any help here ???  All I know, for it's age, it's in amazing condition.


----------

